# Iso 14000



## صناعي1 (20 فبراير 2007)

لي طلب عندكم، اريد المواصفة iso 14000 فارجو ان ل تبخلوا علينا

كما لدي استفسار عن المصطلح Ergonomics ما معناه بالعربي و هل توجد اي ترجمة او تعريب تم اعتمادها من اي من المجامع اللغوية لهذا المصطلح.

:5:


----------



## فتوح (20 فبراير 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

إليك هذا الملف وإن شاء الله تجد به ما يفيدك


----------



## صناعي1 (20 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك أخي فتوح على الرد السريع جدا
و ارجو ممن لديه وثيقة المواصفة التي تصدرها مؤسسة Iso بالانجليزية ان يرسلها و لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## Eng.Foam (22 فبراير 2007)

اخي تستطيع شراء المواصفة من مؤسسة المواصفات والمقاييس لكن صراحة في حال بعثت اليك بنسخة الكترونية فهي مغامرة كبيرة لما فيها من ملاحقه قانونية لك بسبب قانون حماية الملكية


----------



## صناعي1 (22 فبراير 2007)

شكرا اخي و بالتأكيد لا أحب لأحد ان يتعرض لأي خطر قانوني


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بالنسبة لل Ergonomics

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10662&highlight=Ergonomics


----------



## Eng.Foam (27 فبراير 2007)

انا هيك تشوشت مش Ergonomics هو الموارد البشرية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## صناعي1 (28 فبراير 2007)

اخي Eng.Foam الله لا يشوش بالك، لكن Ergonomics هي العلم الذي يبحث في تصميم مكان العمل للحصول على اعلى انتاجية و حماية العامل من الاصابات و الامراض المهنية و تحسين بيئة العمل، و هو يدرس جسم الانسان و يعمل على تكييف بيئة العمل بما يتوافق مع قدرات الانسان الجسمية و الذهنية، هذا باختصار شديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد، و يمكنك الرجوع للرابط اعلاه. 

اما الموارد البشرية (HR) فهي فهي ادارة الانشطة المتعلقة بالموظفين مثل التوظيف، التدريب و التطوير، الترقية، المكافات و الحوافز، تقييم و ادارة الاداء، الخ.


طبعا هناك تداخلات معينة بين HR و Ergonomics

ان شاء الله تكون الامور اصبحت اوضح


----------



## Eng.Foam (28 فبراير 2007)

thx very much


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أغسطس 2007)

أصدقائي الأعزاء المعنى العربي لكلمة Ergonomics وذلك بمفهوم الصحة والسلامة المهنية هو التلاؤم أي تلاؤم العامل مع مكان العمل ومقدراته وكيفية الحصول على أفضل وضعية مناسبة للعامل وهي تدخل في باب المخاطر الهندسية من مخاطر بيئة لعمل


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا...


----------



## islam2a (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على الملف


----------



## ريمان فلسطين (3 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووورين جميعا وضحتلونا معنى المصطلح,,,,,,,,,


----------



## انصاف ابوعودة (14 مارس 2013)

يا جماعة انا عندي مشروع تخرج عن الايزو 14000 وانا بحاجة للمواصفة كاملة , رجاء ممكن حدا يبعتلي اياها


----------

